
A Brief History of British Rails, the Recruiters Perspective - LouisRoR
https://medium.com/@louisror/a-brief-history-of-british-rails-the-recruiters-perspective-bda28e64fe91#.5sj9oirx7
======
osullivj
Nice write up. Do you think the volatile contractor demand for RoR is because
banks, who hire a lot of contractors in London, don't use it? Would be
interested to read your take on Python vs Ruby in London contract market.

~~~
petepete
The response to this question in the comments of the original article:

My response: “Yes, there would be stable supply of contracts if banks used
Ruby. I also do a lot of scala recruitment and there aren’t the contract
droughts in that market due to fintech, also perm salaries are higher due to
the banks competiton. Python has always been perm driven, even back in 2012–3.
I don’t know why, (I’ve never really got into Python recrutiment).”

